# Kristen Stewart ergattert neue Filmrolle in 'Lie Down in Darkness'



## beachkini (3 Aug. 2012)

​*
Privat mag es für "Twilight"-Beauty Kristen Stewart nicht ganz so gut laufen - beruflich hat sie allerdings einen neuen Deal an Land gezogen und stach sogar Konkurrentin und "Hunger Games"-Star Jennifer Lawrence aus.*

Zwar verschottet sich Schauspielerin Kristin Stewart, 22, derzeit bei ihren Eltern, doch Verträge kommen auch da hin. Neuester Deal: Kristen wird die Hauptrolle in dem Film "Lie Down in Darkness" spielen, einem Film der auf dem Roman von William Styron aus dem Jahr 1951 stammt.

Eine kleine Ablenkung kann Kristen momentan sicherlich gut gebrauchen, immerhin tauchen fast täglich neue Details aus ihrer Affäre mit "Snow White and the Huntsman"-Regisseur Rupert Sanders auf.

Und vielleicht gibt es am Ende ja auch ein Happy End mit Kristens Noch-Freund Robert Pattinson. Denn offenbar werden die Beiden gemeinsam auf Promo-Tour für "Breaking Dawn: Part 2" gehen. Im November sollen Robsten wieder zusammen auf dem Roten Teppich strahlen, bestätigte Nancy Kirkpatrick, Marketing-Vorsitzende vom Filmstudio Summit Entertainment.

Tja, wie heißt es so schön - the show must go on …
(ok-magazin.de)


----------



## comatron (3 Aug. 2012)

Na da kann sich ja schon mal der nächste Regisseur in den Hüften beweglich machen.


----------



## Q (3 Aug. 2012)

> "Lie Down in Darkness"


 klingt ein bisschen nach "eat shit and die"  für sie quasi aus dem Leben gegriffen happy09


----------



## superguru (18 Okt. 2012)

comatron schrieb:


> Na da kann sich ja schon mal der nächste Regisseur in den Hüften beweglich machen.



Klasse Wortspiel 
Aber ich denke mal dass da draußen nicht gerade wenige Models und Schauspielerinnen rumlaufen die durch solche Zusatzpunkte zu lukrativen Aufträgen gekommen sind.


----------



## TobiasB (5 Jan. 2013)

comatron schrieb:


> Na da kann sich ja schon mal der nächste Regisseur in den Hüften beweglich machen.



Tja Männer sind halt alle Schweine, hier sind ja die besten Beispiele zu finden.:WOW::thx:


----------

